#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  >  آموزشی:طریقه ساختن DVD\CDبوتیبل با نرم افزار ultra iso

## touch

*با درود
خواستم اموزش طریقه ساختن dvd\cdبوتیبل با این نرم افزاررا بدونم
نرف افزار HDD REGENATOR را بوتیل کنم 
از دوستان کسی میدونه یه راهنمایی کنه
ممنون میشم 
با تششششششششششششششششششششششکر*

----------

*arshia hm*,*imMohsen*,*kavosh83*,*macadres*,*Shami*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## touch

:آموزشی:طریقه ساختن DVD\CDبوتیبل با نرم افزار ultra iso:  :آموزشی:طریقه ساختن DVD\CDبوتیبل با نرم افزار ultra iso:  :آموزشی:طریقه ساختن DVD\CDبوتیبل با نرم افزار ultra iso:

----------

*kavosh83*,*macadres*

----------


## imMohsen

*چرا می‌خوای بوتیبل کنی‌؟ ایمیج بگیر خوب*

----------

*kavosh83*,*macadres*,*Shami*,*touch*

----------


## touch

*خب میخوام با بوت بیاد بالا
کسی میدونه چور با این نرم افزار بوتیبل میسازن*

----------

*kavosh83*,*macadres*,*Shami*

----------


## Service Manual

سلام

برنامه رو ندارم تا برات آموزش بسازم اما يک راه ساده بهت معرفي مي کنم .........

يک سي دي بوت داخل سي دي رام بگذار و از روي سي دي به کمک همين برنامه يا هر برنامه ديگه اي يک ايميج iso بگير بعد فايل iso ي ساخته شده رو به کمک اين برنامه يا هر برنامه ديگه اي که قادر به ويرايش فايل هاي iso هست باز کن و کلا فايل ها و پوشه هاي داخلش رو حذف کن و بعد هم برنامه مورد نظرت رو داخل همين فايل iso قرار بده و تغييرات رو ذخيره کن ، بعد هم روي يک سي دي خام رايتش کن .............

اينطوري يک سي دي بوت داريد با برنامه مورد نظرتون / موفق باشيد .

----------

*amir99*,*imMohsen*,*kavosh83*,*macadres*,*sattar62*,*Shami*,*touch*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## touch

*یعنی منظورتون اینه که یه فایل ایمیج از مثلا asisitantایمیج بگیرم
بعد با برنامه  power iso اجراش کنم
بعد تمام فایلهارو پاک کنم فقط فایل ایزو رو بزارم
بعد فایل مورد نظرم رو کپی کنم داخلش بعد رایتش کنم
با تشکرررررررررررررررررررررر  ررررررر
نکته:دکمه تشکر من اشکال برداشته نمیدونم چرا اگر دکمه تشکر نمیزنم یه وفت ناراحت نشید که دکمه تشکر! زده نمیشه بدونید براچی*

----------

*macadres*

----------


## macadres

عزیز من چرا شما از نرم افزار هایی که بنده درست کردم استفاده نمی کنید.
شما نرم افزار هایرن بوت ورژن 15 را دانلود کن این نرم افزار را به صورت بوتیبل در خودش داره.

----------

*imMohsen*,*kavosh83*,*touch*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## touch

*گیج شدم اصلا توی ورژن 15 ساخت بوتیبل ندیدم
یعنی کسی آموزش کامل تصویریه power iso یا uoltra iso رو از دوستان عزیز  نداره؟*

----------

*kavosh83*

----------


## touch

:آموزشی:طریقه ساختن DVD\CDبوتیبل با نرم افزار ultra iso:  :آموزشی:طریقه ساختن DVD\CDبوتیبل با نرم افزار ultra iso:

----------


## arshia hm

> *با درود
> خواستم اموزش طریقه ساختن dvd\cdبوتیبل با این نرم افزاررا بدونم
> نرف افزار HDD REGENATOR را بوتیل کنم 
> از دوستان کسی میدونه یه راهنمایی کنه
> ممنون میشم 
> با تششششششششششششششششششششششکر*


سلام
نرم افزارHDD REgenerator آخرین ورژن  فکرکنم 2011 باشه رو از اینترنت دانلود کن و اجراش کن صفحه مثل عکس زیر داره  سی دی رو داخل درایو بینداز و کلید مشخص شده رو کلیک کن خودش اتوماتیک می سازه بع سیستم رو با این سی دی ساخته شده بوت کن
p1.jpg

----------

*amir99*,*kavosh83*,*macadres*,*touch*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## touch

*آهانننننننننننننننننننننن  ننننننننننننننننن دست گلت درد نکنه*

----------

*kavosh83*,*macadres*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## elektera

سلام دوستان من ورژن کپی شده هیرن رو روی هاردم دارم چطوری میتونم بوتیبلش کنم وقتی مستقیما روی سی دی رایتش میکنم جواب نمیده یه بارهم با یه روش از طریق داس فلشم رو بوتیبل کردم و وقتی فایلها رو روش کپی کردم بعد ریستارت سیستم نشون داد که فلش بوتیبل هست اما هیرن بالا نیومد اگر میشه راهنماییم کنید

----------

